# jamais vs nunca



## nycphotography

"Essas pessoas jamais vão enteendê-lo!"

Porque "jamais" e não "nunca"?

Are nunca and jamais completely interchangeable?  Or are there times when you shoud use one instead of the other?


----------



## Outsider

In that kind of sentence, "nunca" and "jamais" are indeed interchangeable in terms of meaning. ("Jamais" can also mean "ever", in other sentences.) 
However, "nunca" and "jamais" can belong to different registers. In Portugal, especially, "jamais" sounds erudite. It's the kind of word you see in books, but only say when you're trying to sound poetic or emphatic. In Brazil, I believe the word is more common in everyday speech.


----------



## Vanda

According to the dic you can use both with the same meaning.

Jamais = nunca, em tempo nenhum.
Ex: "Jamais (never) esquecerei o olhar que me destes."
"Jamais se viu coisa igual" (em alguma ou qualquer tempo passado)

Nunca=  Em tempo algum; em nenhum tempo; jamais.
Em algum tempo (passado); já.
"Apessoa que eu nunca vi".

Pode-se inclusive usar a expressão:*Nunca jamais.  
* (enfática de nunca) . 
"ninguém nunca jamais soube onde ficava. " (frase de Machado
de Assis em Memórias Póstumas de Brás Cubas).

Se lembrar-me de algum uso diferente, I'll be back.


----------



## Outsider

"Foi o rei mais culto que jamais tivemos."

Nesta frase, "jamais" quer dizer "alguma vez", e não se pode substituir por "nunca".


----------



## Vanda

Outsider said:
			
		

> "Foi o rei mais culto que jamais tivemos."
> 
> Nesta frase, "jamais" quer dizer "alguma vez", e não se pode substituir por "nunca".


 
Outsider, pra mim não está fazendo diferença:
"foi o rei mais culto que nunca tivemos" 
(está implícito que até aquele momento, ou até agora neste momento,
nunca tivemos um rei tão culto quanto aquele.)
Confuso, né?


----------



## Outsider

Que tal isto?

1. "Foi o filho que jamais tivemos."

contra

2. "Foi o filho mais obediente que jamais tivemos."

Eu poderia mudar "jamais" para "nunca" na frase 1, mas não na frase 2.


----------



## Vanda

ummmmmm... estou digerindo a frase... 

Peraí e se eu usar a enfática:

2. "Foi o filho mais obediente que nunca jamais tivemos." ?


----------



## Outsider

Mais obediente que o quê? Entendo o que está a sugerir, mas para isso eu diria simplesmente "Foi o filho *obediente* que nunca/jamais tivemos". "O mais obediente" pressupõe que o filho existiu, para ser comparado com os outros!
Ao menos, é assim que interpreto as frases.

O dicionário Priberam tem o seguinte:

*nunca*

adv.,
em tempo algum;
jamais;
não.

*jamais*

adv.,
nunca;
em tempo algum;
*alguma vez*;

Será que estamos perante mais uma das divergências entre a fala de Portugal e a do Brasil?...


----------



## gian_eagle

no espanhol é tudo o contrário, "nunca" é mais usado que "jamais".


----------



## Outsider

gian_eagle said:
			
		

> no espanhol é tudo o contrário, "nunca" é mais usado que "jamais".


Em português também! Acontece apenas que "jamais" tem mais significados possíveis que "nunca" (acho).


----------



## gian_eagle

o brigado pela sua risposta.


----------



## Lems

Outsider said:
			
		

> Que tal isto?
> 
> 1. "Foi o filho que jamais tivemos."
> 
> contra
> 
> 2. "Foi o filho mais obediente que jamais tivemos."
> 
> Eu poderia mudar "jamais" para "nunca" na frase 1, mas não na frase 2.


Outsider

Concordo com a Vanda: para mim o uso de _nunca _e _jamais _é indiferente. 

Lems
________________
Por que os pilotos kamikaze usavam capacetes?


----------



## Lems

gian_eagle said:
			
		

> o brigado pela sua risposta.


Oi *gian_eagle*

Se me permite uma pequena correção:



			
				gian_eagle said:
			
		

> Obrigado pela sua resposta.


Lems
____________
Por que os pilotos kamikaze usavam capacetes?


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

1. "Foi o filho que jamais tivemos"
 2. "Foi o filho mais obediente que jamais tivemos"

To the eyes and ears of most native speakers of Brazln Port both constructions might have seemed unusual.
_Aos olhos e aos ouvidos de muitos falantes nativos do português do Brasil, estas construções pareceriam incomuns.
_
I don't know about #1, but in # 2, most would rather settle for a simple "já" than none at all.
_Não sei o que dizer da nº 1, mas na de nº 2 a maioria, na certa, ficaria com um simples "já".

_Yeah, you can throw the grammar book at me! I won't duck!
_Podem jogar a gramática em mim! Não vou me abaixar!_


----------



## Outsider

Lems said:


> Concordo com a Vanda: para mim o uso de _nunca _e _jamais _é indiferente.


Gostava de confirmar se a frase que consideram correta é
O filho mais obediente que nunca tivemos.​ 
ouO filho obediente que nunca tivemos.​ 

ou ambas.


----------



## Vanda

Xiii... Outão, você ressuscitou uma discussão de 2005, nem sei mais o que tava em jogo.  


> O filho mais obediente que nunca tivemos.
> ouO filho obediente que nunca tivemos.​
> ou ambas.


Do acima, fico com as duas.


----------



## Outsider

E atribui-lhes o mesmo sentido, ou significados diferentes?

(Foi por causa de uma discussão noutro fórum. )


----------



## Vanda

Ah, bem, no caso atribuo significados diferentes.

O filho mais obediente que nunca tivemos. (tenho outros filhos e esse seria (ou não) o mais obediente)


O filho obediente que nunca tivemos. (nunca tivemos um filho obediente ou então o filho que temos nunca foi obediente)


----------



## marta12

Nas frases:

"Foi o rei mais culto que jamais tivemos" e "foi o filho mais obediente que jamais tivemos", em Portugal jamais trocaríamos o "jamais" pelo "nunca".
Quem quer que dissesse "foi o rei mais culto que nunca tivemos", ou "foi o filho mais obediente que nunca tivemos", não seria entendido por ninguém.


----------



## Carfer

Vanda said:


> Ah, bem, no caso atribuo significados diferentes.
> 
> O filho mais obediente que nunca tivemos. (tenho outros filhos e esse seria (ou não) o mais obediente



Numa frase assim, interpreto '_jamais_' como significando '_alguma vez_' (_'o filho mais obediente que alguma vez tivemos')_, o que quer dizer que este filho é o mais obediente de todos eles. Não consideraria, portanto, a possibilidade de não ser o mais obediente nem a de nunca ter existido tal filho. Na minha leitura, referir-se-lhe como '_*o mais* obediente_' implica a existência desse filho e a exclusão do sentido '_nunca'._


----------

